# Slavic languages - resources and tips for learners - UPDATED AND EXPANDED



## Jana337

*Quick links:*
Belarusian
Bosnian
Bulgarian
Croatian
Czech *now in the Czech forum*
Macedonian
Polish I *now in the Polish forum*
Polish II *now in the Polish forum*
Russian I *now in the Russian forum*
Russian II - specialized dictionaries and glossaries (economics, business, law, politics) *now in the Russian forum*
Russian III - specialized dictionaries and glossaries (other fields) *now in the Russian forum*
Serbian
Slovak
Slovenian
Ukrainian

Suggestions and comments welcome (click)!*

Need to type in Cyrillic? Or just any Slavic language?*
For Cyrillic, here's an excellent webpage (some functions work in IE only). Choose Транслит in the dropdown menu and you can type without memorizing the Russian layout. 
An alternative webpage (Lexilogos), and you can use any browser: You can either click on letters or type on QWERTY without having to know the Russian layout. Polish, Czech, Slovak, Croatian, Serbian, Slovenian are also available (not necessarily with all functions).

SC UniPad - an excellent downloadable software that lets you type in any language (without having to install aditional layouts), and you can also create your own keyboards

*Slavic links:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavic_languages - Wikipedia entry on Slavic languages
http://www.slavism.com/slavic/ - general information about Slavic languages
http://www.slavism.com/basic.htm - making sense of the Sla- & Slo- words
http://www.slavinja.republika.pl/menu.htm - about Slavs, their language and history (Polish only)
http://www.carpatho-rusyn.org/spirit/chap4.htm - history of the Church (Old-Slavonic) language 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrillic_alphabet - a nice comparison of Cyrillic alphabets
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryEdit.do - EU therminological database


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*
http://slovnyk.net/ - monolingual, very comprehensive
http://www.slovnyk.org/cgi-bin/dic.cgi?if=uk-ua - English, Russian, Polish, Ukrainian, Belarusian
http://www.ukrainiandictionary.com/listing.asp - English-Ukrainian (both directions)
http://www.ukrainiandictionary.com/dictionnaire.asp - French-Ukrainian (one direction only)
http://lingresua.tripod.com/cgi-bin/oluaen.pl - Ukrainian-English (one direction only)
http://lingresua.tripod.com/cgi-bin/onlinedic.pl - English-Ukrainian (one direction only)

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.transparent.com/languagep...SUkrainian.htm - audio files with vocabulary for tourists
http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/4747/alphabet.html - the alphabet with audio files
http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/4747/20phrase.htm - audio files with vocabulary for tourists
http://swac-collections.org/ - pronunciation of many Ukrainian words recorded by Ukrainian speakers

*Vocabulary: *
http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/4747/words/ - the most important conversational vocabulary

*Online courses:*
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...BA%D0%B8%D0%B9  – a course of Ukrainian language
http://dali-bude.livejournal.com/298965.html - a page with a link to a Ukrainian student's book by Terlak and Serbenska
http://ielanguages.com/ukrainian.html - basics
*
Miscellaneous:*
http://community.livejournal.com/ua_mova/212102.html - a large collection of links for those who study Ukrainian
http://www.ukrcenter.com/library/default.asp - a library of Ukrainian literature
http://www.ukrlib.com.ua/ - a library of Ukrainian literature
http://www.franko.lviv.ua/faculty/intrel/tpp/ - theory of translation
http://www.share.net.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=1504&hl=%F1%EB%EE%E2%ED%E8%EA%E8 - a large collection of links related to Ukraine and its language


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:
*http://www.recnik.com/ - English-Serbian (both directions)
http://www.slavicnet.com/ - Serbian-English (about 270,000 entries)
http://www.vocabland.com/onlinedicts/index.html - English-Serbian (both directions)
http://www.vokabular.org - monolingual dictionary
http://spraakdata.gu.se/termin/ - a Swedish dictionary, both directions
http://recnik.kalaj.org/serbian/spanish/ogovaranje/ - Serbian-Spanish (both directions)
http://www.metak.com/ - English-Serbian (both directions, 300,000 words)
*
Grammar:*
http://pravopis.tripod.com/ - grammar and ortography (in Serbian)
http://seelrc.org:8080/grammar/mainframe.jsp?nLanguageID=1 - comprehensive reference *excellent*
http://www2.bc.edu/~niebuhro/crogrammar.htm - grammar tables
http://www.vokabular.org/gramatika/doku.php - thorough explanations in Serbian *excellent*
http://www.vokabular.org/nedoumice/doku.php - frequent doubts regarding ortography and grammar in Serbian *excellent*

*Orthography:*
http://www.vokabular.org/pravopis/ - thorough explanations in Serbian *excellent*

*Vocabulary:*
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards (various topics)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other/quickfix/serbian.shtml - essential holiday phrases with audio
http://www.ielanguages.com/croatian.html - basic phrases and grammar

* Online courses:*
http://serbianschool.com/ - a free tutorial
http://www.krompir.co.yu/prirucnik/ - manual and exercise book for learners (in Serbian)

*Culture and literature:*
http://www.rastko.org.yu/index.html - library of the Serbian culture in Serbian (the English page is under construction)
http://istorijska-biblioteka.wikidot.com/ - history and literature


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*
http://www.belarusguide.com/dictionaries/engblr/index.html - Belarusian <--> English
http://translate.eu/ru/dictionaries/Russian%20-%20Byelorussian%20dictionary/ - Belarusian <--> Russian
http://slounik.pl/ - Belarusian <--> Polish
http://www2.uni-jena.de/philosophie/slawistik/d-wru-wb/5-deu-weissru-wb.pdf a small German -> Belarusian dictionary as PDF
http://slounik.org/sanko - a Russian  -> Belarusian dictionary of proverbs

*Pronunciation: *
http://www.belarusguide.com/dictionaries/sounds/index.html - audio files
http://swac-collections.org/ - pronunciation of many Belarusian words recorded by Belarusian speakers

*Vocabulary:*
http://www.belarusguide.com/dictionaries/engblr/special.html - greetings and calendar in "łacinka". 
http://omniglot.com/language/phrases/belarusian.php - essential phrases

*Grammar:*
http://www.vitba.org/fofmb/fofmb.html - an open source grammar guide
http://www.belarusguide.com/dictionaries/grammar/index.html - introduction

* Courses/Textbooks:*
http://www.belarus-misc.org/download/download.htm#top - a downloadable textbook
http://knihi.com/www/padrucnik/index_by.htm - a downloadable textbook and more
http://languages.miensk.com/tbm/Kryv_padl/content.htm - a comprehensive course in Russian
http://www.belreview.cz/downloads.html - downloadable courses in English
*
 Language:*
http://vitba.org/ - fundamentals of modern Belarusian
http://www.belarus-misc.org/bel-ling.htm - history and current state of the Belarusian language
*
 Culture:*
http://www.belarusguide.com/main/index.html - virtual guide to Belarus
http://www.belarus-misc.org/ - miscellaneous
http://knihi.com/ - a vast collection of books and texts in Belarusian


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*
http://sa.dir.bg/ - online English dictionary (both directions)
http://webtrance.skycode.com/online.asp - online translator
http://www.eurodict.com/search.php - - English/German/French/Spanish/Italian/Greek/Turkish/Bulgarian <--> Turkish/Bulgarian

*Writing:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transliteration_of_Bulgarian_into_English - transliteration into English
http://www.kirildouhalov.net/language/alphabet.html - alphabet and pronunciation
*
Pronunciation:*
http://www.kirildouhalov.net/language/alphabet.html - pronunciation

*Vocabulary:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_phrases_in_different_languages#Bulgarian_.28Slavic.29 - common phrases
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards (various topics)

Miscellaneous:
http://members.tripod.com/~Groznijat/b_lang/ - Old Bulgar language (Asparukh and Kuber Bulgars)


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*
http://www.eudict.com/ - English dictionary (more than 160,000 entries and alphabetical browsing in both languages) also a Croatian-Dutch dictionary in both directions
http://www.taktikanova.hr/eh/ - English dictionary (more than 210,000 entries)
http://www.rjecnik.net/ - English dictionary (over 200,000 entries), with advanced search and example sentences
http://www.juga.com/engyu/ - English dictionary, both directions
http://web.math.hr/~igaly/EH43/EHpregled.htm - English, both directions
http://www.design-ers.net/eh-rjecnik.asp - English, both directions
http://spraakdata.gu.se/termin/ - a Swedish dictionary, both directions
http://lexin.nada.kth.se/sve-kro.shtml - Swedish designed primarily for the needs of immigrants (with audio files)
http://norma.hidra.hr/rjecnik/?r=5 - Croatian-English-German-French dictionary of legal terms connected with the EU

*Specialized dictionaries:*
http://www.hnk.ffzg.hr/hml/ - English-Croatian dictionary of information technology terms
http://www.croatianroots.com/dictionary.html - genealogical dictionary English-Cro

* Grammar:*
http://www.verba.org/owa-verb/verba_dba.verba_main.create_verbs_page?lang=HR&letter=&status=1- conjugation of verbs
http://seelrc.org:8080/grammar/mainframe.jsp?nLanguageID=1 - comprehensive reference
http://learn-croatian.com/rodovi.php - selected grammar topics
http://www2.bc.edu/~niebuhro/crogrammar.htm - grammar tables

* Pronunciation:*
http://www.hr/hrvatska/language/izgovor.en.htm - a pronunciation guide
http://www.visit-croatia.co.uk/croatianfortravellers/ - Croatian for travellers (audio files)
http://lexin.nada.kth.se/sve-kro.shtml - a Swedish dictionary with audio files

*Language:*
http://www.croatians.com/tie.htm - etymology of the word Hrvatska
http://www.uebersetzung.at/twister/sh.htm - tongue twisters

*Vocabulary:
*http://onlinelearning.lingnet.org/Serbian-Croatian/Survival_Guide/default.htm - survival phrases
http://www.hr/hrvatska/language/index.en.htm - useful phrases, in English and Spanish
http://skeravec.chez-alice.fr/ - useful phrases in French
http://www.bugeurope.com/essentials/croatian.html - a very brief collection of conversation phrases
http://www.makarska-croatia.com/informacije/crolang.html - useful words and phrases
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards (various topics)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other/quickfix/croatian.shtml - essential holiday phrases with audio
http://learn-croatian.com/izrazi.php - the most important vocabulary and phrases with audio

* Living in Croatia:*
http://langmedia.fivecolleges.edu/collection/lm_croatia/crIndex.html - useful information about everyday life, with vocabulary, audio and video files

*Literature:*
http://aatseel.org/croatlit/croataatseel2.htm - a collection of Croatian poetry
http://www.ffzg.hr/infoz/dzs/popis.htm - a rich collection of Croatian literature online (not under copyright)
http://www.hnk.ffzg.hr/ - a searchable corpus for all kinds of Croatistic, lexicographic and lexicological research

*Miscellaneous:*
http://www.zigh.at/hrv/jezik/indeks.html - portal about Burgenland Croatian (Croatian standard language of the minority in Austria - gradiščanskohrvatski jezik)


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:
*http://slovnik.zoznam.sk/ - EN, DE, FR, SP dictionary (both directions) 
http://www.cassovia.sk/dict.php3 - English dictionary  (both directions, 20,000  words)
http://www.otpalca.sk/ - English dictionary (both directions)
http://www.learnslovak.com/index.php?pageID=2 - English dictionary (both directions)
http://dent.ii.fmph.uniba.sk/ui/dict.html - English dictionary (both directions)
http://kssj.juls.savba.sk/ - English dictionary (both directions)
http://kssj.juls.savba.sk/kssj.cgi?term=table&s=exact&inenc=utf-8&outenc=utf-8 - a monolingual dictionary

*Grammar:
*http://www.learnslovak.com/index.php?pageID=3 - grammar overview
http://www.angelfire.com/sk3/quality/Slovak_declension.html - an exhaustive overview of declension patterns (in English)
http://www.hravaslovencina.wz.cz/start.htm - playing with words, grammar exercises (in Slovak only)
http://www.slovina.szm.sk/e03_000i.htm - excellent, in Slovak only
http://www.heartofeurope.co.uk/dictionary_verbs.htm - the most important verbs with conjugations

*Vocabulary:*
http://www.culture.gov.sk/slovnik/ak.html - common mistakes in spelling and choice of words
http://www.gjar-po.sk/~slovencina/studijny_material/jazyk/jazyk_okien/jazyk_okien.htm - common mistakes (and you can quiz yourself!)
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards (various topics)
http://www.slovak.com/language/index.html - introduction for tourists with basic phrases and audio files
http://www.heartofeurope.co.uk/dictionary_phrases2.htm - the most important phrases for tourists
http://www.heartofeurope.co.uk/dictionary_vocab2.htm - wordlists
http://www.slovak.com/language/index.html - numbers, greetings, basic phrases and more
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other/quickfix/slovak.shtml - essential holiday phrases with audio

*Online courses:*
http://simplyput.atspace.com/slovak/index.htm - for beginners

*Writing:*
http://www.terena.nl/library/multiling/ml-mua/test/kbd-all.html#Slovak - Slovak keyboard
*
Pronunciation:*
http://www.learnslovak.com/index.php?pageID=3&lesson=1 - spelling and audio files
http://www.slavism.com/slovak/ - alphabet and audio files
http://www.slovak.com/language/alphabet/alphabet.html - alphabet and audio files 

*Culture:*
http://www.infovek.sk/predmety/slovencina/index.php - literature
http://users.ox.ac.uk/~tayl0010/czech.html - Slovak literature (links to texts)


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*
http://lexin.nada.kth.se/sve-bos.shtml - bilingual Swedish-Bosnian dictionary designed primarily for the needs of immigrants; includes Swedish monolingual dictionary with sound pronunciations in MP3 audio format
http://www.rjecnik.ba/index.php - English, German, French, Turkish, Latin, Hungarian, Slovenian
http://rjecnik-sarajevskog-zargona.com/ - dictionary of contemporary slang with examples

*Grammar:*
http://www.bosnianlanguage.com/ - grammar, culture, history of the language
http://home.freeuk.com/iandart/# - grammar and useful phrases
http://seelrc.org:8080/grammar/mainframe.jsp?nLanguageID=1 - comprehensive reference

*Vocabulary*: 
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards (various topics)

*Pronunciation:*
http://home.freeuk.com/iandart/# - without audio files, but transliteration facilitates pronunciation

*Culture, language:*
http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Bosniaks - people, culture, language
http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Bosnian_language - more detailed information about the language


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries and corpora:
* http://webapp.rrz.uni-hamburg.de/~slowenisch/ - German dictionary (both directions) http://www.ff.uni-lj.si/sft/ - common expressions
http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/sskj.html - dictionary of standard Slovenian (monolingual)
http://www.fidaplus.net/ - corpus of the Slovenian language (free but registration needed)

*Specialized dictionaries and glossaries:*
http://www.gov.si/evrokor/index.php?jezik=angl - a searchable database of EU legislation translated in English
http://www.islovar.org  - dictionary of computer science (Slovenian-English only)
http://www.ijs.si/cgi-bin/rac - English-Slovenian (and vice versa) dictionary of computer science 
http://www.chass.utoronto.ca/~stermole/searchnormrev1744.html - reverse dictionary (how to use it)

*Vocabulary*:
http://www.ff.uni-lj.si/publikacije/sft/ - main conversational phrases
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other/quickfix/slovene.shtml - essential holiday phrases with audio

*Grammar:*
http://www.answers.com/topic/slovenian-grammar - a brief description
http://besana.amebis.si/pregibanje/ - declensions of Slovenian nouns and adjectives, conjugations of verbs
http://www.thezaurus.com/language - a brief introduction

*Online courses:*
http://www.e-slovenscina.si/login_snd_eng.asp - interactive with audio and tests (free registration required)

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.ff.uni-lj.si/sft/ - alphabet and pronunciation with exercises and audio files
*
Translation:*
http://presis.amebis.si/prevajanje/index.asp?jezik=en - a demo version of a translator (German > Slovenian and English <> Slovenian)


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:
*http://www.idividi.com.mk/recnik/index.htm - English, German, French, Italian, Albanian, Greek (both directions)
http://www.freelang.net/dictionary/macedonian.html downloadable Macedonian --> English dictionary (freeware, Windows 9x/Me/NT/2K/XP)
http://users.otenet.gr/~vamvakos/slavonic.htm - Greek-Macedonian (one direction only)
http://www.makedonisch.info/ - German-Macedonian (both directions)
 *
Writing:
*http://www.omniglot.com/writing/macedonian.htm - alphabet
http://babel.uoregon.edu/yamada/fonts/macedonian.html - fonts

*Online courses:*
http://babel.uoregon.edu/yamada/fonts/macedonian.html - for beginners
http://www.utoronto.ca/slavic/macedonian/ - for beginners, with audio
http://www.geocities.com/macedonian_lng/lesson1.htm - for beginners
*
Pronunciation:*
http://www.unc.edu/~bbiljana/MKDtutorial.html - reading and pronouncing, an interactive tutorial

*Language, culture history:
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macedonian_language - Wiki
http://www.factbites.com/topics/Macedonian-language - facts about the language 
http://www.lonweb.org/link-macedonian.htm - a rich collection of links
http://www.macedonian-heritage.gr/ - an online review of Macedonian affairs, history and culture
http://www.tunisiadaily.com/answers/macedonia.html - history
http://www.culture.in.mk/ - current cultural life
http://www.makedonija.info/culture.html#top - cultural wealth
http://www.loc.gov/rr/international/european/macedonia/mk.html - internet resources


----------



## Jana337

*Upper Sorbian

**Dictionaries:*
http://www.boehmak.de/ - Sorbian-German, German-Sorbian, Sorbian orthography; přełož(übersetze) = translate, prawopis(Rechtshreibung) = orthography, Link k Serbsko-němskemu słownikej = link to Sorbian-German dictionary
*
**Grammar:*
http://serbscina.w.interia.pl/iso/eindex.htm - grammar overview
http://sibz.whyi.org/~edi/wucbnica/index.html - grammar for beginners

*Lower Sorbian*

*Dictionaries:*
http://www.dolnoserbski.de/dnw/index.htm - German-Sorbian 		

*****

http://www.podcastdirectory.com/language/ - podcasts for many languages


----------

